
Introducing Rekit Studio: A Real IDE for React and Redux Development - LyalinDotCom
https://medium.com/@nate_wang/introducing-rekit-studio-a-real-ide-for-react-and-redux-development-baf0c99cb542
======
Matthias247
Nice, the live demo contains the Monaco-Webpack integration code that I once
posted on Github :-)

Never expected that workaround to get that much use.

